# any french/english bilingual schools that are affordable in the UK?!



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
We are looking at possibly relocating to the UK, but as our kids are currently in all-French schools in France we are hoping to keep their French up.
Are there any good bilingual schools in the UK that an average person might be able afford?!!!
Also, are there cities other than London that people recommend for expats where there is a bit of an international feel?
Thank you!
~Beth


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> Hello,
> We are looking at possibly relocating to the UK, but as our kids are currently in all-French schools in France we are hoping to keep their French up.
> Are there any good bilingual schools in the UK that an average person might be able afford?!!!
> Also, are there cities other than London that people recommend for expats where there is a bit of an international feel?
> ...


There is the famous and academically highly-regarded Lycée Français Charles de Gaulle, Londres in South Kensington. Up to age 14/15, teaching is entirely in French, while older pupils you can stay in the French section or continue in British-curriculum section. Les frais de scolarité has the list of fees. 
Bristol has Ecole Francaise de Bristol, French School Britain UK, preschool nursery primary language classes lessons tuition holiday club preschools nurseries children, England Redland Clifton Westbury Cotham Henleaze Stoke Gifford Bishopston - Homepage.


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you very much!!


----------

